# ايميلات لمكاتب استشاريه محترمه بالسعوديه



## محمدجابرمحمد (1 يوليو 2013)

دي ايميلات لمكاتب استشاريه محترمه بالسعوديه بتطلب مهندسين مدني وكهرباء - ممكن تبعتوا السيره الذاتيه - وهم هيتصلوا بيكم 

'Abdulaziz Al Muqaytib' <[email protected]>; 'Thomas John' <[email protected]>; 'hajjaj alhajjaj' <[email protected]>; 'HAJJAJ ALHAJJAJ' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]'; 'Cholayil, Kunhu' <[email protected]>; 'magc consult' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; 'Abdul Kalam Azad - SEGI' <[email protected]>; 'Noor Zabiullah Sharieff' <[email protected]>; 'Thomas George' <[email protected]>; '[email protected]'


----------



## هاني علي 26 (1 يوليو 2013)

الله يفتحها عليك وعلينا


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (1 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بس هل ممكن مكتب من المكاتب دى تقبل تشغل مهندسة تصميم انشائى من المنزل عن طريق المراسله لوعندك فكره رد عليا لوسمحت


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (1 يوليو 2013)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس هل ممكن مكتب من المكاتب دى تقبل تشغل مهندسة تصميم انشائى من المنزل عن طريق المراسله لوعندك فكره رد عليا لوسمحت



انا معتقدش يا بشمهندسه - لان المكاتب دي بتتعامل مع وزاره الكهرباء ( اشراف وتصميم ) محطات كهرباء


----------



## chinese (2 يوليو 2013)

ياريت ياباشا اذا بتعرف شركات تطلب مهندسين مدنيين فى مجال الاتصالات تبعت لنا ايميلاتها
وأكون شاكر جدا:20:


----------



## en.abdullah404 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــ الله ـــــــــــ فيك ــــــــــــــــارك​


----------



## ابوحباجا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

بعض المكاتب الاستشارية بالسعودية


----------



## asdaswan (25 يناير 2014)

مكاتب استشارية
 اسم المكتبرقم التليفونالبريد الاليكترونى  1زهير وفايز(١٢) ٦٥٤-٧١٧١  2الاتحاد العربى الهندسى (خطيب وعلمى)(١١) ٤٧٧-٨٣٨٤  3راديكون-مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية(١٣) ٨٩٥-٤٢٤٢[email protected] 4العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون(١١) ٤٦٥-٢٨٤١  H R(٥٥) ٣٦٥-١٠١٠   5دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الرياض)(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٨٨[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٩٩[email protected]  دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الخبر)(٥٠) ٦٨٤-٨٤٤٣[email protected]  (٥٠) ٦٨١-٩٤٣٥[email protected]  (٥٠) ٦٧٣-٣٤٢٥[email protected]  6مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية سعودى كونسلت  (١١) ٤٦٥-٩٩٧٥  فاكس(١١) ٤٦٤-٧٥٤٠   7دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الرياض (١١) ٢٠١-٣٠٠١[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠١-٢٩٠٤  دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الخبر (١٣) ٨٩٦-٠٥٩٩[email protected]  فاكس(١٣) ٨٩٦-١٦١٢  8Omrania & Associates consultants(١١) ٤٣٤-٧٦٠٠[email protected]تحويلة 619فاكس(١١) ٢٩٢-٢٤٩٧   9المركز الحديث للاستشارات الهندسية (٥٩) ١٩٨-٤١٩٩[email protected] 10مكتب النعيم للاستشارات الهندسية(١١) ٤٧٣-١١٧٠  H R(٥٠) ١٣٣-٥٢١٥   فاكس(١١) ٤٧٦-١١٤١   11KEO INTERNATIONA CONSUTANTS(١١) ٢٠١-٢٠٤٢[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠١-١٠٢٣   12AL-Manar Arabian Corporation(١٣) ٨٤١-٧٠٠٧www.manararabian.com فاكس(١٣) ٨٤٢-٣٨٨١   13Archen Engineering Consultants(٥٠) ٩٦١-٣٣١٠[email protected]تحويلة 127 (١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٥[email protected]  فاكس(١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٧www.archen.com  14Prasons Corporation [email protected] 15Axal Arabia for construction(٥٤) ٨٥٢-٥٧٠٧  16HATCO(٥٠) ٤١٠-٨٦٠٣[email protected] ​


----------



## asdaswan (25 يناير 2014)

اسم المكتب	رقم التليفون	البريد الاليكترونى 
1	زهير وفايز	(١٢) ٦٥٤-٧١٧١ 
2	الاتحاد العربى الهندسى (خطيب وعلمى)	(١١) ٤٧٧-٨٣٨٤ 
3	راديكون-مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية	(١٣) ٨٩٥-٤٢٤٢	[email protected] 
4	العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون	(١١) ٤٦٥-٢٨٤١ 
H R	(٥٥) ٣٦٥-١٠١٠ 
5	دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الرياض)	(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٨٨	[email protected] 
فاكس	(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٩٩	[email protected] 
دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الخبر)	(٥٠) ٦٨٤-٨٤٤٣	[email protected] 
(٥٠) ٦٨١-٩٤٣٥	[email protected] 
(٥٠) ٦٧٣-٣٤٢٥	[email protected] 
6	مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية سعودى كونسلت (١١) ٤٦٥-٩٩٧٥ 
فاكس	(١١) ٤٦٤-٧٥٤٠ 
7	دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الرياض (١١) ٢٠١-٣٠٠١	[email protected] 
فاكس	(١١) ٢٠١-٢٩٠٤ 
دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الخبر (١٣) ٨٩٦-٠٥٩٩	[email protected] 
فاكس	(١٣) ٨٩٦-١٦١٢ 
8	Omrania & Associates consultants	(١١) ٤٣٤-٧٦٠٠	[email protected] تحويلة 619	
فاكس	(١١) ٢٩٢-٢٤٩٧ 
9	المركز الحديث للاستشارات الهندسية (٥٩) ١٩٨-٤١٩٩	[email protected] 
10	مكتب النعيم للاستشارات الهندسية	(١١) ٤٧٣-١١٧٠ 
H R	(٥٠) ١٣٣-٥٢١٥ 
فاكس	(١١) ٤٧٦-١١٤١ 
11	KEO INTERNATIONA CONSUTANTS	(١١) ٢٠١-٢٠٤٢	[email protected] 
فاكس	(١١) ٢٠١-١٠٢٣ 
12	AL-Manar Arabian Corporation	(١٣) ٨٤١-٧٠٠٧	www.manararabian.com 
فاكس	(١٣) ٨٤٢-٣٨٨١ 
13	Archen Engineering Consultants	(٥٠) ٩٦١-٣٣١٠	[email protected] تحويلة 127	
(١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٥	[email protected] 
فاكس	(١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٧	www.archen.com 
14	Prasons Corporation [email protected] 
15	Axal Arabia for construction	(٥٤) ٨٥٢-٥٧٠٧ 
16	HATCO	(٥٠) ٤١٠-٨٦٠٣	[email protected]


----------



## asdaswan (25 يناير 2014)

اسم المكتبرقم التليفونالبريد الاليكترونى  1زهير وفايز(١٢) ٦٥٤-٧١٧١  2الاتحاد العربى الهندسى (خطيب وعلمى)(١١) ٤٧٧-٨٣٨٤  3راديكون-مكتب الخليج للاستشارات الهندسية(١٣) ٨٩٥-٤٢٤٢[email protected] 4العطيشان مهندسون استشاريون(١١) ٤٦٥-٢٨٤١  H R(٥٥) ٣٦٥-١٠١٠   5دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الرياض)(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٨٨[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠٦-٠٠٩٩[email protected]  دار الرياض للاستشارات الهندسية (فرع الخبر)(٥٠) ٦٨٤-٨٤٤٣[email protected]  (٥٠) ٦٨١-٩٤٣٥[email protected]  (٥٠) ٦٧٣-٣٤٢٥[email protected]  6مكتب الخدمات الاستشارية سعودى كونسلت (١١) ٤٦٥-٩٩٧٥  فاكس(١١) ٤٦٤-٧٥٤٠   7دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الرياض (١١) ٢٠١-٣٠٠١[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠١-٢٩٠٤  دار الهندسة - شاعر ومشاركوه فرع الخبر (١٣) ٨٩٦-٠٥٩٩[email protected]roup.com  فاكس(١٣) ٨٩٦-١٦١٢  8Omrania & Associates consultants(١١) ٤٣٤-٧٦٠٠[email protected]تحويلة 619فاكس(١١) ٢٩٢-٢٤٩٧   9المركز الحديث للاستشارات الهندسية (٥٩) ١٩٨-٤١٩٩[email protected] 10مكتب النعيم للاستشارات الهندسية(١١) ٤٧٣-١١٧٠  H R(٥٠) ١٣٣-٥٢١٥   فاكس(١١) ٤٧٦-١١٤١   11KEO INTERNATIONA CONSUTANTS(١١) ٢٠١-٢٠٤٢[email protected] فاكس(١١) ٢٠١-١٠٢٣   12AL-Manar Arabian Corporation(١٣) ٨٤١-٧٠٠٧www.manararabian.com فاكس(١٣) ٨٤٢-٣٨٨١   13Archen Engineering Consultants(٥٠) ٩٦١-٣٣١٠[email protected]تحويلة 127 (١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٥[email protected]  فاكس(١١) ٢٠٠-٢٥٠٧www.archen.com  14Prasons Corporation [email protected] 15Axal Arabia for construction(٥٤) ٨٥٢-٥٧٠٧  16HATCO(٥٠) ٤١٠-٨٦٠٣[email protected]


----------



## مدحت صلاح الدين (21 فبراير 2015)

لو تكرمتم اسماء المكاتب الاستشارية وايميلاتها بمنطقة القصيم


----------

